# Started to bleed 2 days after bfp *Update* now light brown spotting



## foxforce

I am so scared just been to toilet and was checking cm as had turned greeny yellow colour but when I looked there was blood, fresh dark red in colour and not spotting but not heavy. 
AF due tomorrow I don't normally start period like this so unusual .....oh I am just praying this is ok as was trying to be so positive! :cry::cry:


----------



## foxforce

Just been as really felt like I needed to wee and no blood, got a heavy pain low down in cervix area which I sometimes get at af time :cry: Oh please god let this be ok


----------



## stay.positive

FX foxforce! Can you call your Dr?


----------



## foxforce

No they are shut now as it's 1940hrs now, I shall call them in the morning if still bleeding or even if i'm not too just to be sure.


----------



## Annamumof2

foxforce said:


> No they are shut now as it's 1940hrs now, I shall call them in the morning if still bleeding or even if i'm not too just to be sure.

if bleeding picks up go to A&E if its settled then go see doc tomorrow and tell them what happend and that your worried.. fingers crossed all is alright and big :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Still no blood so thats positive, I have been doing some reading online which I know isn't a good idea but I'm hanging onto the fact it could be IB or decidual bleeding. 
No pain


----------



## Round2

I had bright red blood the day that AF was due. It was one large bit, then just trace amounts for the next 3-4 times when I wiped. I've had two scans since.....everything is fine so far. My doctor said that it was either IB or breathrough bleeding.


----------



## foxforce

Round2 said:


> I had bright red blood the day that AF was due. It was one large bit, then just trace amounts for the next 3-4 times when I wiped. I've had two scans since.....everything is fine so far. My doctor said that it was either IB or breathrough bleeding.

Thats what I'm clinging onto now Round2 and have picked myself up to be more positive (well I'm trying) 
Thanks for the info hun it helps to hear positive bleeding stories! :thumbup:


----------



## jaimad

FX'd that everything is ok! Hopefully it was just IB. KUP.


----------



## Razcox

Aww i'm sorry it had you so worried hun, how are you today?

I was once told some bleeding when AF is due is very common as the hormones can have a little dip as well. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

I'm ok thanks trying to stay positive no blood today just brown discharge when I wipe sorry tmi! Better sign being old blood?


----------



## Razcox

Sounds more like implatation bleeding to me then, have you POAS again? :hugs:

Oh also have started a thread for July due dates, we are trying to come up with a name so far there is only a couple of us! Here is the link xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/442578-due-july.html


----------



## foxforce

Yep I think it does in my most reasonable'ist mind lol

Me and dh went to tescos so got 2 x twin packs of their own hpt's so did one this afternoon and was a good strong line so will re do for next 3 days and check it doesnt get fainter fx'd

Will come to the thread, more should follow soon we're just the early birds :D


----------



## stay.positive

Has the spotting stopped now foxforce?


----------



## foxforce

Yes it was just for the day after I had the bit of blood, but only when I wiped after peeing :wacko: It was light brown tinged cm more than spotting?? 

Dr's tomorrow so I will mention, I have a feeling they will presume IB as tests are getting bolder/darker lines.

I am going to ask for my hcg levels testing for reassurance and early scan :thumbup:


----------



## foxforce

Ok I thought the spotting had stopped, just found some more brown tinged cm when I was do another test, light cramping too so got me going again now :nope: 

But on the positive my test line is as dark as the test line today. But means nothing to me with this spotting :cry:


----------



## Deniz

Good luck with your app, and let us know. Hope you'll get good news.


----------



## pickleton

I hope your appointment goes well, I was told it's very common to have spotting around 4-5 weeks at the EPAU due to IB and hormones fluctuating.

:hugs:


----------



## stay.positive

FX Foxforce. I still have brown spotting too and have for a week now, even though my blood tests are very positive and doubling etc. My Dr thought it might be a hematoma (blood clot). I wonder if you might have the same thing. Here's hoping both of us have an end to this spotting as it really is crazy making!


----------



## Razcox

Will be sending loads of sticky :dust: to you both and hope it goes well at the doctors Foxforce. Keep us all posted hun xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Thanks everyone. 

I went to dr's and he really wasn't much use at all, he just smiled and said well your only in your 4th week so epu won't be able to scan, so I asked for a blood test to which he said no he can't do one, I totally believe he didn't understand that he didn't know you could have a blood test! :growlmad:

I think I am going to ring up epu and explain how un helpful my gp was and see if I can go there for it testing?? :shrug:

I am optimisitic things are ok it's reassurance i could do with


----------



## dan-o

That's a good idea foxforce, I would be doing the same! Some GP's are useless! xx


----------

